# My econo weight weenie bike



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Been lurking here for a while, so thought I'd post & share my recent bike upgrade 

I purchased a used 2000 ish Schwinn Fastback Pro on ebay last spring for $650 & have been quite happy with it, It came with all 105 components & Mavic open pro wheels. After riding it for a year as is, I decided to replace some of the heavier stuff for lighter equipment since I like to do alot of climbing. The second goal was to make the biggest difference without breaking the bank. 

Here's what I put on:

American Classic 350 wheelset - regular spokes 
Hutchinson Carbon tires 
Ritchey WCS fork (ebay)
Ritchey WCS stem 
Ritchey WCS Handlebars 
Ritchey WCS Seatpost 
Ritchey WCS compact cranks 
Dura Ace BB 
Dura Ace cassette (ebay)
FSA Ti seat
Performance Forte Ti pedals
Aluminum chain ring bolts & crank bolts

Obviously I am a fan of Ritchey stuff. They provide good bang for the buck, although the WCS aluminum handlebar is very flexy. Should have got the carbon version instead... Oh well. All their other stuff has worked out great. Fortunately I was able to pro form most of the parts since I work for an outdoor gear mfr, so I am into the bike for about $1500 which includes the original $650 for the bike. The weight is right around 16 lbs. The shifters / brakes / derauillers are still 105. I'm undecided on the value of upgrading these parts since the weight loss is not that significant. I have heard dura ace / ultrega shift alot smoother though. Is this true or mostly hype? I haven't tried anything besides 105 since I started road riding. Comments / suggestions welcome. Thanks. Here's a pic:


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

I am building up what will end up a similar econo build, all from EBay. I hope it turns out something like that... How are those American Classiv wheels and how much did they cost you??


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

> I have heard dura ace / ultrega shift alot smoother though. Is this true or mostly hype?


I have tried 105, Ultegra and Dura-Ace 9sp shifters and wouldn't be able to distinguish them with my eyes closed. I even think that 105 and Ultegra shifters were the same ones with different labels.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

wow for real? What about weightwise, what would be the difference. Is it OK to mix 9spd 105 shifters with 9spd duraace r.deraileur?


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

smokva said:


> I have tried 105, Ultegra and Dura-Ace 9sp shifters and wouldn't be able to distinguish them with my eyes closed. I even think that 105 and Ultegra shifters were the same ones with different labels.


 wow for real? What about weightwise, what would be the difference. Is it OK to mix 9spd 105 shifters with 9spd duraace r.deraileur?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

> wow for real? What about weightwise, what would be the difference. Is it OK to mix 9spd 105 shifters with 9spd duraace r.deraileur?


Yes it is OK to mix 105/Ultegra/D-A 9sp parts...they are compatible.
And about weightwise....here is an example 
STI:
105 ST-5510 495g
Ultegra ST-6510 485g


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

moose8500 said:


> I am building up what will end up a similar econo build, all from EBay. I hope it turns out something like that... How are those American Classiv wheels and how much did they cost you??


I had originally wanted the Ritchey Protocol WCS wheels (slightly less expensive), but they were sold out. The AC 350's were my second choice. They are great so far. They are well over a pound lighter than the wheels they replaced & the difference is noticeable while riding. Fortunately I am only 145 lbs, so hopefully I won't have any problems with durability. I guess time will tell. I did get a break on the wheels ordering them pro form thru my employer. Actually, it looks like you can pickup the same wheels on ebay for about the same price.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*OPs?*



farva said:


> Mavic open pro wheels.


How much for the Open Pros?


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

Farva? "Say Car RamRod!"

Alas, I have nothing to contribute...

"Cream anyone?... Cream?... Alright, no cream"


----------



## bidaci (Apr 12, 2005)

farva said:


> I am into the bike for about $1500 which includes the original $650 for the bike. The weight is right around 16 lbs.


What was the original weight of the bike? Curious as to how much you actually lost with the upgrades.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

bidaci said:


> What was the original weight of the bike? Curious as to how much you actually lost with the upgrades.


It's about 3 lbs lighter. It's currently 16.5# from 19.5#.
Since this post I ditched the compact cranks in favor of some standard FSA carbon cranks. The compact gearing just did not work for my type of riding.


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

smokva said:


> And about weightwise....here is an example
> STI:
> 105 ST-5510 495g
> Ultegra ST-6510 485g


And DuraAce:

440 grams.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*Dude ever tried this:*

Check this on google: weightweenies

Have a good time with the listing provided! excellent info. just dont go crazy. I ain't responsible!!!!

btw: I use 105 brakes/levers/derailleurs and even crankset. My bike is plenty light enough (and I use Mavic openPro 28 spokes front/32 spokes rear and Ultegra hubs). My issue is with price vs functionnality vs weight...

105 for non moving parts
ultegra for bearing (chain/bottom bracket/hubs).


----------



## jcuesico (Mar 25, 2004)

*I like Schwinns*

Congratulations on your 2001 Schwinn Fastback Pro. That's the last year before Pacific Cycles bought out Schwinn. The Frame is pretty light; lighter than some aluminum/carbon frames out there. Looks like you have a size medium. 

Looking at your bike makes me miss my mine. I had one before until I had a freak accident where the right seat stay hit the curb pretty hard, knocking the rear alignment out. 

So off to ebay I go. I was lucky to find another 2001 Schwinn Fastback. Attached are my Schwinns. The black one weighed in at around 16lbs. The silver one is 15.05lbs.

-Josef


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Since posting this, I switched to the '01 Fastback limited version, size L. If you want another '01 Fastback Pro frame, size medium, I have one available


----------

